# San Cristobal Score!



## seegarfan-cl (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice bunch of San Cristobals that landed in my lap today. Wonderful, full bodied smokes. Just finished one of the perfectos, it was a nubber!

Sorry about the amateur photography, which is exactly what it is. When I can get a hold of my daughter's new camera, I will send pics of my entire collection like I promised.

Enjoy your weekend, I know I will. Come Monday, I will have a San Cristobal hangover, but you won't hear me complaining.

mark


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

Wow! Those figurados look yummy!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Oh man those look goooood! I love me some san cristobals! Has become a favorite of mine. Im jealous!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

San Cristobal is a good stick. Didn't knock my socks off like I thought it would, but a nice stick all the same.

If you have a macro setting on your camera, that might help with the close-ups.


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

Just had my first the other day...I thought it was an excellent cigar. Very impressed overall.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

A sweet smoke


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow! Nice pickup! :dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

OMG those San Cristobal look so good.... can't find those out here on the west cost enjoy them bro


----------



## seegarfan-cl (Sep 14, 2007)

Webmeister said:


> San Cristobal is a good stick. Didn't knock my socks off like I thought it would, but a nice stick all the same.
> 
> If you have a macro setting on your camera, that might help with the close-ups.


Thanks for the tip!

Right there on the dial "CLOSE UP" If it had been a snake it would have bit me!

I tried a couple. Looks like it works OK, even on this old Kodak camera.

Mark


----------



## Len___T (Mar 1, 2008)

Wow!!!! vn


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

That's a beautiful thing!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Damn, I wish I could just find those around me. Nice pick-ups :dribble:


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice score


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

JoeyBear said:


> Damn, I wish I could just find those around me. Nice pick-ups :dribble:


Ohhh man Kenny doesn't even have'em does he? I know the BInny's in Lake Zurich does though bud!!


----------



## kevink868 (Sep 21, 2007)

Damn, Mark. Nice score!


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Nice!

:dribble:


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Heavy duty score man.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

What beautiful sticks...very very nice.


----------



## Cameroon-swoon-cl (Apr 19, 2007)

Ok, now I'm just plain jealous - that is my favority stick of all time. What an image; it's like a beautiful mirage, just floating on my monitor screen.

Nice score.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Nice pickups!!!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Awesome! Those are some incredible sticks:dribble:


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Love those San Cristobals! Good score! Congratulations. I'm jealous.


----------



## havanitascigars-cl (Apr 29, 2007)

m69c44 said:


> OMG those San Cristobal look so good.... can't find those out here on the west cost enjoy them bro


Cliff--- Hi Times Smoke Shop in Costa Mesa (on Ogle Street) carries them. If you go there, then tell Chuck Derek sent you and he may throw a something extra in your bag.


----------



## FN in MT-cl (Feb 25, 2008)

I bought a SAMPLER of the San Cristobals from Holts a few weeks ago. Going to burn one next week in Reno. They look great and smell even better.

FN in MT


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

I think they are a good smoke


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow awsome pickup


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

man those incredible..


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

I love the san cristobols they are a phenominal smoke


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

those look yummy. nice pick ups


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

boy what a haul
did you leave any for the rest of us!
:lol:


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

SAN CRISTOBALS ARE GREAT.. You are one blessed guy!


----------



## ezmoney5150 (Jan 23, 2008)

That is cigar heaven there. Some of Don Pepin's best.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

I picked up two a month ago resting.They sure dont give them away at 12$ a pop...maybe tonight i burn one ,waited long enough.


> dont beg dont bum just go and get you some


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

Nice pick up!! I have only had a couple and liked them. They weren't as full body as the B&M guy let on but still a great smoke.


----------



## seegarfan-cl (Sep 14, 2007)

paint said:


> I picked up two a month ago resting.They sure dont give them away at 12$ a pop...maybe tonight i burn one ,waited long enough.


You bring up a good point my friend. I decided a couple of years ago too not try to save all my good sticks....I try to put a few back for aging........other than that, when I want to smoke a good one I go for it.

Life is too short - Burn and enjoy.

Mark


----------



## Rocky Rulz (Jan 5, 2008)

I hate to be the only voice of opposition to the SC's...BUT, I hated them. It was full bodied, but lacked balance and complexity. Again, I apologize for not liking them. I will applaud the pick-up


----------



## seegarfan-cl (Sep 14, 2007)

Rocky Rulz said:


> I hate to be the only voice of opposition to the SC's...BUT, I hated them. It was full bodied, but lacked balance and complexity. Again, I apologize for not liking them. I will applaud the pick-up


Hey bro, different taste is what makes life interesting. It would be pretty boring if we all liked the same things, wouldn't it?

Mark


----------

